# Wired magazine apk



## FaberfoX (Jan 20, 2012)

Could someone please install the wired magazine app (free on the appstore) and post the apk here?
The app is free and there's an apk available somewhere else, but it's an old version and force closes all the time on my hp touchpad running cm9, I hope the latest version would work better.

Thanks!


----------



## FaberfoX (Jan 20, 2012)

Come on guys, please, 78 views and no replies?... this should take no more than 5 minutes.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## amandadam (Mar 30, 2012)

This what you want?
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10424451/Wired%20News_1.3.3.apk.tar.gz


----------



## FaberfoX (Jan 20, 2012)

amandadam said:


> This what you want?
> http://dl.dropbox.co....3.3.apk.tar.gz


Thanks, but the one I'm looking for is the wired magazine app, I'm not downloading it myself as I no longer have a fire and it will only install on it. On the web, it's at http://www.amazon.com/Cond%C3%A9-Nast-WIRED-Magazine/dp/B0063M86B4


----------



## Bodah (Dec 2, 2011)

It would be great if someone could post this. I have been looking for it for a long time.


----------



## FaberfoX (Jan 20, 2012)

A month passed, please guys... it could take to anyone of you that's rooted 5 minutes tops.

TIA!


----------

